# VN military watch.



## IKE (Nov 26, 2022)

This is the actual watch that I wore in VN and also wore for two years while working in Libya and always wore while hunting.

A friend of mine got really deep into watch repair about a year ago as a hobby and when I mentioned the old watch to him he said that given it's history that he'd be honored to give it a thorough cleaning and replace or repair any parts that needed it......it still ran but didn't keep time very well.

He said than other being filthy and gummed up inside and needing a new main spring (which he ordered) the watch was in great shape and was made by Benrus in 1970......I got it back yesterday and couldn't be happier with the way it turned out.

The first two pics are before cleaning.......3rd pic disassembled......4th pic cleaned and reassembled.

I told him not to clean the band and leave it as is.

The stories it could tell if it could only talk.


----------



## Been There (Nov 26, 2022)

IKE said:


> This is the actual watch that I wore in VN and also wore for two years while working in Libya and always wore while hunting.
> 
> A friend of mine got really deep into watch repair about a year ago as a hobby and when I mentioned the old watch to him he said that given it's history that he'd be honored to give it a thorough cleaning and replace or repair any parts that needed it......it still ran but didn't keep time very well.
> 
> ...


That’s a cool story. This is what I am facing. I brought 3 trunks home with me when I retired and I also sent via FedEx a few boxes of other items. I started going through the first trunk to see what I wanted to keep and what I could dispose of. Each piece I picked out had no value to anyone, except each of those items had a story attached to it and so, I placed it back into the trunk.


----------

